# Synthetic Vs. Wood Stock



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

What are the plus and minuses of both?

Anything could help Thanks


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Wood is weather (moisture) sensitive. Cosmeticlly, hard to beat with right wood.

If you are going to go with a synthetic stock, get a decent kevlar or other high quality stock. The cheap ones are just that cheap.

A really good stock will have a metal core and kevlar. (HS Precision or McMillan).


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I like synthetic stocks as they do not warp.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Wood stocks for looks, Synthetic stocks for durability.

I Realy like synthetic stocks. In my opinion, unless you want a display gun, a deep-checkered or over-molded synthetic stock is far more practical for actual use.

They dont ding, the dont scrape, they dont swell, and they dont rot.


----------

